# [solved] bootscreen wie bei der LiveCD

## Fratzko

Hi,

wenn ich eine Gentoo-CD einlege kommt so ein schöner Bootvorgang, also nicht die Konsole, sondern mit Grafik wo man dann mit F2 in die Konsole wieder switchen kann. Wie kriege ich das bei meinem System auch hin ?Last edited by Fratzko on Wed Jul 30, 2008 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## attix

Hi,

leider ist das Wiki grad irgendwie nicht erreichbar, sonst hätt ich Dir gleich direkt den link gepostet.

Das, was Du suchst, nennt sich "gensplash", vorzugsweise in verbindung mit "uvesafb". Hinweise zur Einrichtung von uvesafb findest du auf Spock`s Entwicklerseite, leider nur auf englisch. Für den Rest musst Du einfach mal google bemühen oder warten, bis das Wiki wieder erreichbar ist. Dort findest du unter "Grafik" gute HOWTOs zur Einrichtung von gensplash/fbsplash.

MfG

----------

## attix

So,

hier nun, wie versprochen, der direkte link zum Gentoo Wiki. Aber anscheinend hast Du Dich ja in Deinem anderen Thread eh schon mit grubsplash angefreundet   :Wink: 

----------

## Fratzko

Soo, bin genau den Links gefolgt und nichts funktioniert  :Sad:  Nur eine Änderung beim Bootvorgang. 

Beim Booten kommt immer erst ganz viel Hardwareteil-Ausgaben und danach die Gentoo-Ausgaben ( wo auch nen grüner Punkt davor ist  :Smile:  ).

Diese Hardware Ausgaben kommen jetzt nicht, laufen wahrscheinlich im Hintergrund, da es ne Gewisse Zeit dauert, bis die anderen Ausgaben kommen.

Habe den Kernel wie im Wiki eingestellt, sogar sicherheitshalber Spocks Seite auch durchgelesen, meine grub.conf mehrmals geändert und nach den ganzen reboots immer noch nichts bunt.

grub.conf

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r7

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda7 video=uvesafb:ywrap,1024x768-32@75,mtrr:3 splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Was soll ich noch posten, um das Problem zu lösen ?

----------

## attix

Hi,

änder mal den Eintrag in der grub.conf zu:

```

splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence

```

gruss

----------

## Fratzko

Hey, hat leider nicht geholfen.

Folgende Meldung ausm Bootvorgang die seit dem auftauchen:

```

blogd: console=/dev/tty1, stdin=/dev/tty1, must differ, boot logging disabled

Failed to load theme 'emergence'

..

.

blogd: no process killed

blogd: no process killed

```

----------

## attix

Also,

mein Eintrag in der grub.conf sieht so aus :

```

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.25-r7

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,4)/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda7 gentoo=nodevfs devfs=nomount usbhid.mousepoll=1 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@85,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:gentoo-blue console=tty1

initrd (hd0,4)/splash/initrd-spl-gentoo-blue-all

```

Wie Du siehst, hab ich kein quiet drin. Das könntest Du auch rausnehmen und meinen console=tty1 Eintrag übernehmen, dann hast Du die Hardware-Meldungen wieder... ist aber nicht wichtig. Bei Dir scheint irgendwas mit dem theme schief gelaufen zu sein.

Versuch mal:

```

#splash_manager -c switch -r 1024x768 -t emergence

```

Lass Dir vom splash_manager dann gleich ne initrd erzeugen (er fragt danach) und übernimm die vorgeschlagene Zeile in Deine grub.conf.

gruss

----------

## Fratzko

Bin mal die Englische Wiki dazu nochmal durchgegangen. Folgendes taucht nun beim booten auf:

```

Can't open /dev/fb0 or /dev/fb/0

failed to configure resolution and icon positioning

Failed to load theme 'livecd-2007.0'

```

( Option -r für die Auflösung gab es leider nicht )

```
splash_manager -c switch -t livecd-2007.0 
```

Resultat:

```

Can't open /dev/fb0 or /dev/fb/0

Error: Theme 'livecd-2007.0' doesn't seem to provide a config file for the current resolution (0x0).

```

Auch folgendes führt zum selben Fehler:

```

# splash_manager -c demo -t livecd-2007.0

   Can't open /dev/fb0 or /dev/fb/0

   Error: Theme 'livecd-2007.0' doesn't seem to provide a config file for the current resolution (0x0).

```

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass irgendetwas mit meiner Auflösung im xorg.conf oder sonstwo nicht stimmt.

xorg.conf

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes "1280x800"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Fratzko

Ok, xorg hat ja wohl noch gar nichts auf dieser Ebene damit zu tun.

Hatte die ganze Zeit im Kernel was falsches aktiviert. Nun funkioniert alles prächtig  :Wink: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute, 

ich habe das selbe Problem, was hattest du den im Krenel falsch aktiviert.

Ich habe alles nach dieser Anleitung aktiviert:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fbsplash

Kernel Version 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

Gruss Joerg

----------

